# Buttikoferi



## Frontosa88 (Apr 25, 2010)

switching from frontosa to buttikoferi in my 135 gallon . I bought 2 lil babies @ about 2 inches each wondering although i have done a lot of research for a long time on them. Just want to know about anyones general personal experience keeping them . In the mean time i have my frontosa still in the tank and they suprisingly will "punk" the butti's every now and then . Also they stick together swim together /stay close with each other etc


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

They're a large angry fish. Their attitude totally changes as they mature. Keep an eye on them as the get about 6", but if you're lucky you may have a pair and I feel that a 135 is about the lower limit for keeping a pair of these fish. I mean if they do spawn I'm not sure that anyone would want the fry, but it would be a cool experience.


----------

